# AdobePatchFiles



## Harry Briels (Dec 16, 2011)

In my Apple iMac under_ Applications>Adobe_ I find the folder _AdobePatchFiles_ with hundreds of files in it. A limited number are "documents" the remainder are "Unix Excutable files" They are all modified on the same date 28 november 2011.
What is the meaning of these files?
Should I remove these?
Harry


----------



## clee01l (Dec 16, 2011)

My Adobe\AdobePatchFiles\ folder is empty.  This folder probably is the storage for program patches that Adobe sends out for various Adobe products, Flash, CS, LR, Reader, etc. The programs should clean up after themselves and this folder should be empty like mine.  However, I am hesitant to suggest removing the contents.  They do not take up much space and eventually anoth patch will come along and hopefully do a better job of housekeeping.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 16, 2011)

Mulzen, they seem to be patch/update information for various applications. I would leave them.

Cletus, when you get your Mac you will find some appearing too - Adobe only update Mac stuff, not Windows!!  - joking!  :surprised:


----------

